# Bruised very badly after neutering (pic)



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got my boy fixed Thursday I want to refrain from talking about what age to get your v fixed and so on, I waited until I felt the time was right before I fixed him and that's the end of that.

I have attached a pic from today (sorry it's pretty much an explicit picture but I think we're all adults here and love our v's very much! ) I just want to see if anyone else has had this extent of bruising I am very worried and I called my vet and I am awaiting a phone call back. I hope this is normal...mind you it's not even been two days.

Thanks for any help at all...they gave me sedation pills but I try to only use them while I'm at work and can't watch him or at night. I'd prefer not to use them while I'm home as I don't want him to just be knocked out for 10 days..

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Internal bleeding. 
Have not seen it like this, you did well to inform the vet.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor guy. I hope the vet calls back soon. Don't have much to add since I have a female but she was a mess and had to sedate her since her incision swelled up. 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor boy, I hope that isn't as painful as it looks. When I had my Gt Dane neutered there was no bruising at all. The sac was left open to drain, but we had no bleeding - so I agree with the others, hope your vet calls back soon.

Also for what it is worth, if you can get some Arnica 30c tablets they will reduce bruising very quickly, but first off the vets.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ouch. Looks painful :-(

Hope you hear back soon. I agree that it doesn't look normal.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

That doesn't look good to me, our guy had no swelling or bruising at all. Hope you get contact and help soon from your vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This can happen if the dog was let run/jump to early, or if he has been licking the sight.
It could also a result of the the surgery. Only you know whether the dog has been kept quite.
Yes its a good idea to have the vet see him, but will most likely be okay as long as it does not continue swelling.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, the poor boy... That has to hurt! 

Maybe instead of (or in addition to) sedation, you could ask the Vet for some serious pain relief medication for him. I'm a believer. With sedation only, it still hurts but he just doesn't care so much. With a pain reliever, the pain is actually lessened.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer has had similar looking bruising from other things as it usually clears up in a day or two. But his neuter did not leave anything behind like that. He actually had some cosmetic surgery to remove extra skin as his boy stuff was quite large when he was neutered. But I don't think it looks worrisome. 

IMO I would not give pain meds as 1) that's just more meds and 2) no pain might mean no taking it easy. And sedation pills had little effect in Dozer unless he was alone. 

Let us know. But I think all is well.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Update:

I talked to my vet (they close at 12 today) and he said he couldn't give an accurate diagnosis until he sees it but I will be going in on Monday morning.

He said some dogs bruise more than others but hopefully it will clear up within a day or two by Monday. 

He was very active since we brought him home yesterday and we tried to keep him calm so I gave him 1 of his sedation pills today. He's really slow and woozy since I gave it to him. One side is already looking alot less bruised. I'm praying its just irritated!

Ugh thanks for the replies ill keep updated on what happens Monday!


----------

